# More Goldens in KY



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent an email to GRRAND.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

*














*

*More About Hope*
GOLDIE WE THINK IS A FEMALE SHE IS SO SHOOK UP RIGHT NOW I DO NOT WANT TO FURTHER UPSET HER,GIVE HER TIME AS SHE ALSO JUST ARRIVED AND SO SCARED,SUCH A BEAUTY, BUT OWNER COULD NO LONGER FEED HER FROM MY UNDERSTANDING. THIS BEAUTY FOR A SMALL FEE OF 25.00 CAN BE YOURS WITH SHOTS AND ALL GIVE HER A CHANCE.








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13145247

---

This poor sweetie looks scared to death. Poor thing shouldn't be there. :no:

Rachel


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

oh my god  heartbreaking!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld*

I just emld. GRRAND and another Golden Ret. Rescue for both Goldie (hope)
and Audrey.

I really hope someone can save these girls-they are just beauties!!

*here is Audrey-Look at her Second Pic-it's like she's begging to be taken HOME:

Audrey 

Golden Retriever
Large Adult Female Dog 
Shelby County Animal Shelter, Shelbyville, KY 
[email protected]

Shelby County Animal Shelter 
Shelbyville, KY 
502-633-0009 

[email protected]

http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSea...lterid=KY139&tmpl=0&lat=&long=&preview=&sort=*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are the GOlden Mix Pups in Ravenna, Ky*

*Here are the Golden Mix Pups AT ESTILL SHELTER in Ravenna, KY*

*They are at same Shelter that SCARED GOLDIE (HOPE) IS AT IN GRAFIXMUSE POST ABOVE.*

LG. BABIES 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Young Dog Pet ID: 1270219 
Estill County Animal Shelter, Ravenna, KY 
[email protected]
More About LG. BABIES
Estill County Animal Shelter 
Ravenna, KY 
606-723-3587 
LG. BABIES

Estill County Animal Shelter
Ravenna, KY
606-723-3587 
[email protected]
*THERE OUR FOUR OF US WE JUST ARRIVED WE ARE ABOUT 4-5 MONTHS OLD WE MAY HAVE SOME PRYNESE IN US WE ARE ALL VERY SWEET EVEN IF WE ARE A LITTLE DIRTY, GOOD OLE BATH IS ALL THAT IS NEEDED.OH AND A GOOD OLE HOME PLEASE.25.00 WILL COVER OUR BOOSTER AND RABIE SHOT COME GET US,PLEASE. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News for Audrey!!!!*

Great news for Audrey!

Karen,

Audrey is coming to Grrand this afternoon if she is not reclaimed.

Debbie Thomas, Grrand
Intake Coordinator


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

GrafixMuse said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petfinder says Hope/Goldie has been adopted 

ETA: Puppies adopted too!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13145248

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doing Happy Dance for Goldie (Hope) and 4 Large Gold. Ret. Puppies.*

Rachel:

Thanks for your update!!!!

Both Goldie (Hope) and the 4 Large Gold. Ret. Mix PUps were adopted!!!! Doing VERY HAPPY DANCE!!!:--big_grin::--happy::banana::banana:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

The procession of unwanted goldens through Kentucky and Georgia animal control and shelter facilities seems to never end. Is anyone aware of any educational outreach going on to try to encourage people to take better care of their animals, spay or neuter them, etc.? It seems that we keep treating the symptoms, but not the root of the problem.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I know in my area of Central KY, they have been doing some PR for the spay-neuter programs and have even finance extra vouchers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> I know in my area of Central KY, they have been doing some PR for the spay-neuter programs and have even finance extra vouchers.


That is great news. I know progress is slow, but it seems that most of the animals posted on GRF needing homes are in Georgia or Kentucky. How I dream of the day when these precious souls won't be in danger of dying just because no one wants them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom

I'm pretty sure that KY and GA have informed the public about spaying and neutering and HW prevention but as the saying goes, "You can lead a horse to water, but can't make him drink."

I've heard people on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum say that there is a different mentality in many of the Southern States about their animals. I know there are MANY GOOD PEOPLE THAT TAKE CARE OF THEIR DOGS AND CATS IN the south, but there are those that don't treat their animals as children-as they should be treated.


----------

